# Puppy saved by a Hero in Iraq-Beautiful Story



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlin...-light-shines-on-fallen-soldiers-miracle-dog/

The night before Justin Rollins was killed by a roadside bomb, he completed one final heroic act while serving in Iraq. He saved an abandoned puppy, ABC reports. 

The Army fulfilled the Rollins' request to bring the dog home from the war zone, so that they could hold onto a living piece of their fallen son. They named him Hero. 

While visiting the family in Newport, N.H., ABC reporter Kimberly Launier watched and photographed the pooch as he trotted out to the backyard and a beam of light shined down on him, creating a "vertical halo."

"It was an unforgettable moment," Launier wrote on her blog, "and made me wonder if in fact Justin was in there."

WATCH:

The night before Justin Rollins was killed by a roadside bomb, he completed one final heroic act while serving in Iraq. He saved an abandoned puppy, ABC reports. 

The Army fulfilled the Rollins' request to bring the dog home from the war zone, so that they could hold onto a living piece of their fallen son. They named him Hero. 

While visiting the family in Newport, N.H., ABC reporter Kimberly Launier watched and photographed the pooch as he trotted out to the backyard and a beam of light shined down on him, creating a "vertical halo."

"It was an unforgettable moment," Launier wrote on her blog, "and made me wonder if in fact Justin was in there."
Watch the full story Friday on “20/20″ at 10 p.m. ET and read more about Hero and Justin here.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's amazing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow that is inspiring. I'm sure Justin is watching over Hero and all his family too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping up!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is an amazing story, the way higher power connect people and animals thru pure love. It was posted in the forum a few days ago:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/106577-hero-clearly-very-special-dog.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy's Mom*

BUDDY'S MOM

Thanks-didn't know it was posted before!


----------

